# Cyclematic electric bikes



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all, does anyone have one of these bikes, brother in law keen but i`m not too sure. I know they have previously been discused but don`t know if anyone actualy has one. thanks
peter.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter if you look on the pedelec.co.uk forum site you will read lots of interesting comments about them....and lots of info on lots of others too.
Lynda


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks lynda, judging by the response i don`t think they`re very popular.
peter


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Peter have a look at the Powacycle Windsor( or the male model ! ) .......its the best of the ''cheaper'' :roll: electric bikes.......
I can DEFINATELY recommend that one
Lynda


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Peter.
I stopped selling Electric bikes last year because the majority of the cheap ones are Chinese & the quality of them went down hill badly, & they realy were crap & this was the brand leader Pow--bike.
I must admit I have never herd of Cyclematic.
If you want a good one be prepared to pay 1k or more.
Obviously my opinion only.
GC.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I took my Powacycle Windsor back to the shop - very underpowered.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I would agree that the Powercycle series are grossly underpowered and due to small capacity of batteries don't do good distances. If you like a Powercycle it will be because you haven't ridden anything else.

My wife has a 250w, geared hub motor Ezee Liv which is very powerful in terms of hill climbing capability and I have an old Powabyke which I have had for 8 years. This year that will go to be replaced with a Alien Ocean (google them - Scotish based company). 

I agree with the advice to visit the Pedelec forum and do your research. I'm a bit of an electric bike nerd and IMO the best value electric bike on the market today are those from the Alien range - Sub £500.

Dave


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Just had a look at the aliens,look good,good price, sound powerful but a bit heavy.
I honestly think you get what you pay for.......my problem is making sure ( as a novice) that IF I pay more that I would be sure to get better quality.
If I decide to change it must be a lighter bike with a better battery than the one I have......having said that, although this is a bit heavy it has been great for me to get fit and back into cycling and I use the battery carefully and have had around 45 k from it before it has died !
The only time I have found it underpowered is on a steep hill :roll: 
On the flat it goes like a rocket :lol:I will look forward to trying out the better bikes to see the difference on hills........
Basically I am looking for around 20kilo total weight max and around 80k from the battery
Lynda


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I think the general rule about the more you pay the better you'll get is true but you can still pay a lot and buy rubbish. Certainly the case in the e-bike world.

If you want lighter than your Powercycles (which I think are about 22kg unless its an old Lead Acid jobby then it'll be 30+kg) then you'll find few options. I think the Kalkoff is about 20kg. It uses the Panasonic drive system and is excellent but comes in at well over £1500.

The Alien is not a heavy bike, far from it. 

I have a good deal of experience of the Powercycle range and I'm sorry but if you are using it as an electric bike then there is absolutely no way you get 45k!!!!!!!!!!

None of them do 80k but in the real world probably the closest to that would be the Wisper range (again Google) they are superb but again £1500+

Oh and if you think your Powercycle goes "like a rocket" then you are in for a serious awakening if you buy one of the types you are considering! Keep us posted


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi averhamdave.......I think thats the conclusion I have come to......the Kalkhoff pro connect when I can come to terms with the price !!
Yes.....you're right my Powacycle weighs 22kilos and when I say 45k I mean thats the range I can go during the day......but NOT with the battery switched on ALL the time......I only use it when I need it ! 
Your last comment has now got me seriously excited   
You want to see me GO on the Ilminster/Chard cycle path :lol: :lol: 
Will definately keep you posted
Lynda

PS.....but have you heard any news about the SCiB battery going into other makes soon ??


----------

